# Commercially available incubators



## jcase (Nov 16, 2021)

In looking for a few recommendations of good incubators for some tests, reverse engineering and comparison. I'm developing my own (from scratch including pcb and pid control software).

I have the good old standard of a hovabator.

Any good recommendations would be appreciated.


----------



## turtlesteve (Nov 16, 2021)

Interesting project. Send me your contact info in PM if you want to chat. Short response is - I wouldn’t reverse engineer most of what’s out there; just not worth copying. I think the repti-bator is the best general purpose option and it’s entry level.

I’m considering designing one that is specifically for difficult species (that require diapause, variable incubation temperatures, etc) as I work with several such species. At present it is very hard to precisely duplicate procedures with these species and it always leaves one wondering why it worked one year and not another. 

Steve


----------



## jcase (Nov 16, 2021)

turtlesteve said:


> Interesting project. Send me your contact info in PM if you want to chat. Short response is - I wouldn’t reverse engineer most of what’s out there; just not worth copying. I think the repti-bator is the best general purpose option and it’s entry level.
> 
> I’m considering designing one that is specifically for difficult species (that require diapause, variable incubation temperatures, etc) as I work with several such species. At present it is very hard to precisely duplicate procedures with these species and it always leaves one wondering why it worked one year and not another.
> 
> Steve


Ill shoot you my info, but no I have no plans to copy. I'm a professional reverse engineer and exploit developer, I'm a defense contractor. I reverse engineer to find flaws. Doings so can help me avoid similar flaws.

Copying wouldn't be worth it at all.


----------



## turtlesteve (Nov 16, 2021)

jcase said:


> Ill shoot you my info, but no I have no plans to copy. I'm a professional reverse engineer and exploit developer, I'm a defense contractor. I reverse engineer to find flaws. Doings so can help me avoid similar flaws.
> 
> Copying wouldn't be worth it at all.



That’s the response I was hoping for.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Nov 16, 2021)

If I had to start hatching eggs again. And I hope I don't need to...
What I found is that an aquarium I had set up as a closed chamber enclosure for babies was more efficient than either of my store bought incubators at hatching eggs.
82 degrees and 80% humidity on Vermiculite and Orchid bark.
This was for Redfoot


----------



## jcase (Nov 16, 2021)

ZEROPILOT said:


> If I had to start hatching eggs again. And I hope I don't need to...
> What I found is that an aquarium I had set up as a closed chamber enclosure for babies was more efficient than either of my store bought incubators at hatching eggs.
> 82 degrees and 80% humidity on Vermiculite and Orchid bark.
> This was for Redfoot


Thanks you, I'm specifically looking for commercial solutions that I can look at.

I've used hovabators, coolers, plastic boxes etc to incubate 100s of reptiles. I haven't used or looked at any modern or reptile specific ones.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Nov 16, 2021)

jcase said:


> Thanks you, I'm specifically looking for commercial solutions that I can look at.
> 
> I've used hovabators, coolers, plastic boxes etc to incubate 100s of reptiles. I haven't used or looked at any modern or reptile specific ones.


My Hoverbator produced just a few babies. And sporadic humidity.
And a very elaborate "refrigerator" looking unit from Amazon had a funky thermostat and had no hatchlings.
I know many member love the Hoverbator.
On a side note. I had 2 babies hatch outdoors from a clutch I hadn't noticed at all.
They survived a week of sub 60 degree days and sub 50 degree nights.


----------



## jcase (Nov 16, 2021)

ZEROPILOT said:


> My Hoverbator produced just a few babies. And sporadic humidity.
> And a very elaborate "refrigerator" looking unit from Amazon had a funky thermostat and had no hatchlings.
> On a side note. I had 2 babies hatch outdoors from a clutch I hadn't noticed at all.
> They survived a week of sub 60 degree days and sub 50 degree nights.


Hovabators worked wonderfully back 20 years ago, I also used them recently for 100s of queen bees, but they aren't exactly what I want to look atm bit dated


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Nov 16, 2021)

jcase said:


> Thanks you, I'm specifically looking for commercial solutions that I can look at.
> 
> I've used hovabators, coolers, plastic boxes etc to incubate 100s of reptiles. I haven't used or looked at any modern or reptile specific ones.


Several of our members hatch a lot of eggs.
Such as @Tom
And @Southernreptiles
I'm sure that this thread will attract a lot of intetest


----------



## jcase (Nov 16, 2021)

ZEROPILOT said:


> Several of our members hatch a lot of eggs.
> Such as @Tom
> And @Southernreptiles
> I'm sure that this thread will attract a lot of intetest


That would be surprising, generally me taking something apart doesn't attract too much interest unless it catches fire, or is REALLY expensive and not mine lol


----------



## Tom (Nov 17, 2021)

jcase said:


> In looking for a few recommendations of good incubators for some tests, reverse engineering and comparison. I'm developing my own (from scratch including pcb and pid control software).
> 
> I have the good old standard of a hovabator.
> 
> Any good recommendations would be appreciated.


I've seen a few commercial incubators, but they are too small, very expensive, and just don't suit my needs. I don't have one that I'd recommend. I think most of us make our own.

I got an old stand up freezer, removed the compressor and other "guts", stuck a RHP on the floor and ceiling, mounted variable speed computer fans to plow across each RHP, made a shelf on bottom over the lower RHP to hold water tubs for humidity, and set both RHPs on a Helix digital proportional thermostat. Works great and can hold around 2 dozen shoe boxes of eggs.


----------



## jcase (Nov 17, 2021)

Tom said:


> I've seen a few commercial incubators, but they are too small, very expensive, and just don't suit my needs. I don't have one that I'd recommend. I think most of us make our own.
> 
> I got an old stand up freezer, removed the compressor and other "guts", stuck a RHP on the floor and ceiling, mounted variable speed computer fans to plow across each RHP, made a shelf on bottom over the lower RHP to hold water tubs for humidity, and set both RHPs on a Helix digital proportional thermostat. Works great and can hold around 2 dozen shoe boxes of eggs.


Thank you.

I'm specifically looking at commercial options, not for use but exploration of flaws in design, I want to know where they are failing. Not that I want to use them, just want to ensure i dont end up with similar flaws.


----------



## dd33 (Nov 17, 2021)

I use a GQF incubator for poultry. I wanted a separate hatcher but didn't want to spend another $800 on another GQF unit so I built a clone. I wound up using this for the contoller: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B078TLZ49N/?tag=exoticpetnetw-20

It has a few quirks but it works well for birds.


----------



## turtlesteve (Nov 17, 2021)

Main failures in my opinion: 

1. Temperature sensors often mis calibrated. Usually read high. I’ve seen errors of 1-2F.
2. Poor thermal design. Temp is measured at the sensor but is significantly warmer or cooler a few inches away. 
3. Malfunctions/unreliability. I cooked a batch of redfoot eggs when sensor probe malfunctioned and heater went to 100% output
4. Lack of features


----------



## PA2019 (Nov 17, 2021)

I’ve pondered incubators a lot over the past several years. I get ocd about things, and incubator temperature is one of them. I work in medicine and I sometimes go down to our hospital lab, where they have a variety of incubators that are meant for different types of specimens.

One incubator they have has warmed water running through the panels of the incubator as the means by which the desired temperature is met. I would imagine there is a bladder system in the side panels or something. I am told it is incredibly accurate by heating the entire unit at once vs one area of heat and a supplemental fan. It also is very expensive.


----------



## Bridgebob (Nov 19, 2021)

I found my baby Eastern Box on the bicycle trail and it had been run over. Missing front leg and a broken back leg and it had endured at least one winter! 

No stinking heat lamps for her.


----------



## jcase (Nov 19, 2021)

Bridgebob said:


> I found my baby Eastern Box on the bicycle trail and it had been run over. Missing front leg and a broken back leg and it had endured at least one winter!
> 
> No stinking heat lamps for her.


wrong thread?


----------



## Gijoux (Nov 19, 2021)

I am using the GQF1550 Hatcher, which is designed as a hatching/brooder box in the poultry world. The temps don't go as high as their other incubators, which is fine because Leopard Tortoise eggs don't require high temps to incubate. It has 4 deep pull out shelves and a deep box in the bottom which functions as my brooder box. It has a special top shelve inside on which I place my humidity pan and I have a 5 gallon bucket placed outside on top, with tubing going through the upper side of the unit and runs into the humidity pan inside the incubator. It got a bit crowded last year with all 3 of my females producing eggs, but we made it through the entire season with only 2 eggs out of 150 not hatching. One of my females had twins (two in one shell) and both survived, so I believe this incubator works well for me. Have fun!


----------

